# Temperate Lichen Species Survivability in Vivarium



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

I have been toying around with the possibility of introducing Lichen species to my newest Vivarium for a few reason. 
#1 they look cool! (duhhhh)
#2 some species can extract nitrogen from the air and deposit it into the ground via a few cellular processes
#3 the increase in bioavailable nitrogen in the ground would of course (probably minimally) benefit plants.


I recently found a large specimen of fruticose lichen up in Eastaboga here in Alabama and brought it back. This stuff gets knocked out of the trees everytime we have a large storm come through. 

Heres the Lichen: 









I rinsed it for a week in Spring water, then soaked in distilled, a 10minute 10% bleech solution and then 3 rinses in distilled.
It probably killed the organism as Lichen are not true plants but rather can be algae, cyanobacteria, and/or fungus. They are a cool organism. 
Anyway... 
Its being placed near the fan so that it does dry between waterings (manually) assuming it survives. If not then i will simply do multiple distilled water rinses without a bleech solution soak next time. 


My thoughts are that lichen should thrive if conditions are optimal. Do they need a "resting" period? 

I was also thinking about gathering some Britsh Soldier lichen too (red caps). This stuff grows EVERYWHERE out here and is the neatest!

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

my experience with the large fluffy lichens here in wisconsin is that they die off withing about 4 months. also the lichen on my cork have died off in that same time frame. i too would love to have some lichens in the tank but cant imagine finding any suitable ones for sale. may have to do some searching when in kuai this winter.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Are their "tropical" lichen species?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

yes. but ive never seen one for sale.


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 15, 2012)

Dartolution said:


> I have been toying around with the possibility of introducing Lichen species to my newest Vivarium for a few reason.
> #1 they look cool! (duhhhh)
> #2 some species can extract nitrogen from the air and deposit it into the ground via a few cellular processes
> #3 the increase in bioavailable nitrogen in the ground would of course (probably minimally) benefit plants.
> ...


I've collected and kept up to 7 species of lichen, (which is actually 7 pairs of a fungus and an algae species, or I guess possibly cyanobacteria which is not really an algae, (duh, but it needs saying anyway), in an experimental terrarium with a woodland toad and some locally collected plants, mosses, hornworts, (not the aquatic type), and lichens. My problem was some of the lichen I collected were amazing displays of clashing species on a tiny hunk of wood so rotted and worn down it barely existed anymore, something I hadn't taken into consideration.

I know of a source that sells privately collected moss and lichens for terrarium use. These are not dart-frog type people, but they're professionals and it's collected responsibly off private owned land. I can find out what's available if anybody's interested send me a pm, lichen tend to be able to grow where nothing else is able to, so I wonder how they'd do long-term.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm also very interested in this idea.

I bet you could make it work with some species if you used the right lighting, very clean water and active air circulation.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Likewise! If you happen to talk with them please update if any become available.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is an old thread of mine you guys might find interesting...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/57465-live-lichens-red-ones-what-have-you-got-lichens.html


I didn't have much luck, but maybe I'll try again someday.


----------

